# Post Harvey fish



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Miles and miles - great weather - but disappointing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

I agree. I know POC gave up some fish last weekend, and yesterday **** caught more fish in Louisiana in one day than many will ever catch in one summer. Galveston has been frustrating as of late. Seen a few groups of solid fish, went right over em with the troll and nada.

Still beats work though


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

22 for 54!! How is that even possible? Takes my arms an hour to recover from one 160 lb fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Insane


----------

